# Gore Race Canceled... Heads Up



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

I was browsing the book of faces at lunch and it looks like the Gore race just got canceled. Sounds like the insurance provider dropped coverage for the Gore Canyon race... looks like the SUP and Freestyle will still take place. Seems like it may be circling the drain in regards to what this festival used to be...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I haven't been in a long long time....but I was under the impression it was a much smaller deal then it was over a decade ago. Even then they got a lot of pushback from the BLM and other authorities.

I wouldn't be surprised if there was an unofficial race that happens. I recall there being a "take POV footage of your run and submit it" kinda race a few years ago.


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Dang, In 2019 I can say it was one for the books. Complete with the legendary shenanigans of a few choice locals I am lucky enough to call friends. I can’t imagine what it’s like to get insurance for that kind of thing. Hopefully it continues to go, even if it needs to evolve a bit.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Epic event, many memories there, sad to see it unravel but I would wager there’ll still be a party and quite a bit of paddling to be had this year, even without the event proper.


----------

